# The BodyBags get wet!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well I finally got BodyBags and BodyBagged coming out to try some SCUBA this evening.
I'll try and take a couple of pics while we're at the pool tonight.

Who ever said that Haunters only do it in the dark?? lol


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't wait to see this. Are you arranging an underwater haunt?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

One can imagine Rob and Atalie in full zombie gear also decked out in scuba gear. Yes...please get some pix, FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here we go, sorry, no guts or gore!
BodyBags Pool Time pictures by FrightenersEntertainment - Photobucket
If you click on the picture you'll get to see a few other photos.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice pics of the water waterlogged bags


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

NICE!!! That was way to frigging fast Frightener and BTW I wanted to wear my zombie gear !


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool pics.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

BTW did I mention paybacks


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

i can see it now 
next time im over baggings house his swiming in the fish tank


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Rider I wont be swimmingin my tank those little fishies BITE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeapers, that was a nice little burn I got there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Rider I wont be swimmingin my tank those little fishies BITE!


But you'll probably be butt naked in the tub with your snorkel!?


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd love to see that one!


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh and I'm not 'trouble', I'm just me, FE. lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

bodybagged said:


> Oh and I'm not 'trouble', I'm just me, FE. lol.


_Really...._I don't think I said that until after you said "oh, the water _is_ cold" then pinched BB's nipple. LOL Can I say nipple here or is nipple to...opps said it again.

And BTW, I must add, you guys did a great job!

I was really wanting a *flipper flailing* event for some really cool blackmail photos.....


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol...........nice burn FE! 

welcome to the world of scuba you two!!! 

its a blast


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice pics! Looks like you guys had a good time. If you ever get into the Pennsylvania area in October, try going to Dutch Springs. It's an quarry that they flooded for diving and they have buses, planes, police cars, helicopters, etc. sunk in there for you to dive on. They also have an underwater pumpkin carving party in October. You want to carve a nice simple face though cause that water is COLD!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We have the same thing here at the lake every year, nothing better then doing an underwater pumpkin carving in Oct.


----------

